# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Skandaloze: Kerkohet bashkim vëllazërim me Serbinë

## gimche

> Perdhunimi shpirteror i femijeve ne Kosove eshte genocid me i tmerrshem . Serbet humben ne perpjekjen e tyre per eleminimin e islamikeve ne truallin shqiptar. Ndalimi e denimi i ketyre vrasjeve ne grupe e me gjere eshte detyre imediate per te ghithe shqiptaret, detyra me e veshtire i takon kristianeve shqiptare  qe jetojne aty. Jo femijet mor kafshe arabo-talibane, jo.
> *Nje akt qe duhet te mendojme me mire per vlazerim bashkimin me Serbine.*
> 
> Jo femijet mor pedofila!


Të nderuar Administrator, Supermoderator dhe Moderator!

Nga postimi që po e lexoni edhe vet, nuk kam se çka ti shtoj, analizojeni vet se a meriton një anëtar i tillë të jetë pjesë e një forumi shqiptar?!
Ju kisha lutur të gjithëve që këtë ta trajtojnë pa emocione, por me sinqeritet.
Me keto fjal minimumi që ka bërë personi në fjal është se ka shkel mbi gjakun e deshmorëve të UÇK-së të cilët flijuan më të shtrenjtën (jetën) vetëm e vetëm që kjo të mos ndodhte (bashkim "vëllazërimi" me Serbinë).

_"Ska fe, pa atdhe"_ Mulla Idriz Gjilani

_"Fetë dhe beset t'i kemi, por të përçarë të mos jemi"_ Naim Frashëri

_"Vërtetë ne kemi Bajram e Pashkë, por Shqiptarinë e kemi bashkë"_ At Gjergj Fishta

----------


## Albo

Nuk eshte detyra e forumit shqiptar dhe stafit te tij qe te censuroje mendimin e shqiptareve. Une nuk mund ti diktoj atij qe ka shkruar ate me lart se si te mendoje e cfare te mendoje, ashtu si nuk te diktoj dot ty.

Ky forum eshte hapur per te levruar fjalen e lire dhe ti e kushdo duhet te jeni te pergatitur qe te lexoni jo vetem mendime qe ju pelqejne, por edhe mendime qe nuk ju pelqejne. Diversiteti ne mendim dhe debati, per aq kohe sa eshte brenda normave qytetare, eshte i mirepritur ne kete forum.

Albo

----------


## chino

Jam mik i madh i fjales se lire dhe diverzitetit, por mendoj se edhe kjo gje duhet te kete nje kufi. Te gjindet dhe definohet ky kufi, eshte detyre e ligj- dhe vleradhenesit shqiptar. Pra jo une, ti apo nje grup personash mund te hartoje kufirin, por vleradhenesi legjitim. Vleradhenes legjitim eshte Kushtetuta. Kjo numeron vlerat e patjetersueshme ne vend, jep kornizen abstrakte te vlerave te obligueshme. Keto vlera konkretizohen nga ligjdhenesi (Kuvendi) nepermjet te kodeve te ndryshme ligjore. Ligjdhenesi nuk mund beje ligje per cdo vlere kushtetutore per nje heri, por e ben kohe pas kohe sipas prioriteteve. Deri me sot nuk kemi nje ligj, i cili definon qarte kufirin dhe hapesiren e vleres kushtetutore te quajtur "liri e fjales" apo "liri e te qenurit ndryshe". Ne te ardhmen mund te kemi nje ligj te tille. Kur te kemi kete ligj, do te kemi njekohesisht nje orientim. Do te mund te themi se cfare eshte fjale e lire e palejuar, cfare fjale e lire e lejuar. Deri sa nuk kemi nje ligj te tille, duhet te orientohemi ne vlerat abstrakte te Kushtetutes, ne ligjet ekzistuese dhe ne fund ne mendimin e parise se intelektualeve ne vend. 

Nese orientohem ne keto gjera, mendoj se fjalia e biseduesit Elinokton qe eshte cituar ne kete teme, nese nuk eshte ne kunderthenie te drejtperdrejte me Kushtetuten, te pakten eshte e paperputhshme me te. Kushtetuta kerkon lojatitet te qytetarit ndaj shtetit dhe kombit te tij dhe anasjelltas. Ajo ne njerin nga nenet e saj e obligon Shqiperine te kete kujdes te vecante per shqiptaret jashte kufive te Shqiperise. Shqiptare te tille jane kosovaret. Kosovaret kane perjetuar krimet me te renda nga populli serb. Deklarimi se shqiptaret duhet te kemi vellezerim-bashkim me Serbine, nga prizma e te demtuarit, pra shqiptarit kosovar, nenkupton nje mosperfillje, nje mosrespektim te historise se tyre, nje injorim i demeve te shkaktuara ndaj tyre. Kjo eshte nje mosperfillje me nenin perkates te Kushtetutes. Perpos kesaj eshte poashtu nje mosperfillje me mendimin e shumices mbiabsolute te intelektualeve te popullit shqiptar. Nuk kam degjuar te kete menduar ndonje intelektual se neve duhet te krijojme nje vellezerim-bashkim me serbet. Ndaj ne rezultat mendoj se "fjala e lire" e Elinokton ne kete rast ka shkuar teper larg, ka anashkaluar njeren nga vlerat kushtetutore dhe mendimin e perbashket te intelektualeve shqiptar. 

Gabime bejme te gjithe, por gabimi i perseritur apo i bere me qellim, duhet te parandalohet nga nje force e jashtme. Nese Elinokton paraqitet injorant ndaj vlerave kushtetutore, duhet te nderhyje forumi ndaj tij. Qofte ne forme te mendimshkembimit, argumenteve, shembujve e tjera, qofte ne forme te paralajmerimit nga ana e stafit. Kjo nuk vlen vetem per Elinokton, por per te gjithe, perfshire dhe mua. Nese me argumentohet se nje mendim imi eshte kunder vlerave kushtetutore, une duhet te ndaloj shprehjet e mia te tilla, e nese nuk e bej kete, duhet te nderhyret nga jasht ndaj meje.

----------


## extrem

> Nuk eshte detyra e forumit shqiptar dhe stafit te tij qe te censuroje mendimin e shqiptareve. Une nuk mund ti diktoj atij qe ka shkruar ate me lart se si te mendoje e cfare te mendoje, ashtu si nuk te diktoj dot ty.
> 
> Ky forum eshte hapur per te levruar fjalen e lire dhe ti e kushdo duhet te jeni te pergatitur qe te lexoni jo vetem mendime qe ju pelqejne, por edhe mendime qe nuk ju pelqejne. Diversiteti ne mendim dhe debati, per aq kohe sa eshte brenda normave qytetare, eshte i mirepritur ne kete forum.
> 
> Albo


shum bukur e keni elaboruar këtë zotëri por kam një pyetje :si mundet të dim ne cilat jan ato "*normat qytetare*" që nuk guxojm ti shkelim dot, ose ka hapsir ato ti interprotojm sipas dëshires dhe rastit.
unë jam i ri në forum dhe nuk me përket mua te shpik rregulla tash këtu por besoni se nuk ësht në rregull ajo qe ndodh këtu,  forumistat  ndahen në përkatsi fetare, c'do temë e shohin në pikpamjen fetare, nuk ësht kjo veti e jonë.
na inponohen situata të pakëndshme gjithve që jem këtu, kemi dy opcione  të jemi  mbrojtes te fesë përkatëse, apo sulmues të qetrës

Arsyeja pse un jam antarsuar ne forum ësht Darius dhe temat e tij interesante në lidhje me teorit konspirative dhe masonerin botërore, por e shoh vetën se shëndrrohem në lendë bazë e masoneris dhe konspiracioneve  :rrotullo syte: 
Sepse është fakt se njeriu në jeten e ndërgjegjshme ësht i eksponuar ndaj shum tipe ndikimesh, dhe ngjarjet e jetës sonë momentale pushtojn vëmendjen tonë dhe mundet të na nxisin të angazhohemi në rrug që nuk i pershtatet personalitetit ton

----------


## Muhamer

Albo , vetem desha nje pyetje te te bej ,dhe sinqerisht pres pergjigje.
Perse kur anetaret me perkatesi fetare islame flasin kunder Greqise,Serbise Krishterizmit ,Vatikanit , ju nuk vonohi as nje minute duke i perjashtuar dhe ua fshire postimet,ndersa kur dikush shan ,ofendon ,islamin apo muslimanet ju e toleroni nje gje te tille, vetem te lutem mos fillo te fillozofosh se jo kshu e jo ashtu.
Sipas te gjitha analizave ,ky forum eshte produkt serbo-grek dhe krishto-cifut ,vetem per te futur percarje nder shqiptaret, dhe ky forum permbahet nga 5 maksimum 6 persona, te cilet paguhen mire per te bere detyren e vete ne EMER TE SHQIPTARISE DHE KUZES KOMBETARE.

Shoh  persona te cilet ,nuk kane aspak kulture elemantare diskutimi e lere me arsim te mirefillte dhe njohuri te pergjitheshme , nuk flas per te gjithe ,por vetem per ata qe prishin kete forum.

Andaj ju lutem ,mos fsheheni pas LIRISE DHE SHEPREHJES SE FJALES  sepse zhvesheni komplet cullak

----------


## DARDANI.ZH

> Postuar më parë nga elinokton  
> Perdhunimi shpirteror i femijeve ne Kosove eshte genocid me i tmerrshem . Serbet humben ne perpjekjen e tyre per eleminimin e islamikeve ne truallin shqiptar. Ndalimi e denimi i ketyre vrasjeve ne grupe e me gjere eshte detyre imediate per te ghithe shqiptaret, detyra me e veshtire i takon kristianeve shqiptare qe jetojne aty. Jo femijet mor kafshe arabo-talibane, jo.
> Nje akt qe duhet te mendojme me mire per vlazerim bashkimin me Serbine.
> 
> Jo femijet mor pedofila!


Skandaloze ja deri ku ka arritur degjenerimi i te krishterve shqiptar kjo nuk don koment tash e kam te qart se pse shqiperia tash e 100 vite nuk mundte te marri veten e te konsolidohet si shtet me kta fantoma qe ka brenda .


Ndersa ti Helenokton nuk je asgje me teper se sa nje Peno-Pedofil i qelbur i cili fatkeqsisht si nje zvarranik frymon ne token shqiptare ndersa se cila esht detyra imediate e shqiptarve ate e dine 95% te kombin shqiptare te cilet ju urrejne edhe genjet e ADN Vlezrve te tu ortodokse ruso-serbo-greko rumune.






> Nje akt qe duhet te mendojme me mire per vlazerim bashkimin me Serbine.


Ndersa kame nje keshille per vllezerin ortodokse ruso-serbo-grego-rumune qe te shikoni te mirreni me teper me qeshtje konkrete te popullates civile ortodokse e sidomose me femrat prostitutat ortodokse prej te cilave po qelbet ter evropa kjo duhet te jet detyra imediate e vllezeris ortodokse (Ndres per qeshtjet imediate te shqiptarve jan vet shqiptaret ata te cilet mirren me to jo pedofilat ortodoks .

----------


## gimche

> Nuk eshte detyra e forumit shqiptar dhe stafit te tij qe te censuroje mendimin e shqiptareve. Une nuk mund ti diktoj atij qe ka shkruar ate me lart se si te mendoje e cfare te mendoje, ashtu si nuk te diktoj dot ty.
> 
> Ky forum eshte hapur per te levruar fjalen e lire dhe ti e kushdo duhet te jeni te pergatitur qe te lexoni jo vetem mendime qe ju pelqejne, por edhe mendime qe nuk ju pelqejne. Diversiteti ne mendim dhe debati, per aq kohe sa eshte brenda normave qytetare, eshte i mirepritur ne kete forum.
> 
> Albo


Përshëndetje Albo,

Nuk duket se jeni aq ithtar i fjalës së lirë apo lirisë së shprehjes, kam bindjen se ju e bëni këtë tolerim shkaku i përkatësisë së tij fetare.
Kur unë solla një simbol timin shpirtëror u përjashtova nga forumi, ani pse nuk shfaqa kurrfarë ideje anti-kombëtare, por vetëm e vetëm bindjen time shpirtërore:

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Të nderuar Administrator, Supermoderator dhe Moderator!
> 
> Nga postimi që po e lexoni edhe vet, nuk kam se çka ti shtoj, analizojeni vet se a meriton një anëtar i tillë të jetë pjesë e një forumi shqiptar?!
> Ju kisha lutur të gjithëve që këtë ta trajtojnë pa emocione, por me sinqeritet.
> *Me keto fjal minimumi që ka bërë personi në fjal është se ka shkel mbi gjakun e deshmorëve të UÇK-së të cilët flijuan më të shtrenjtën (jetën) vetëm e vetëm që kjo të mos ndodhte (bashkim "vëllazërimi" me Serbinë).*
> 
> _"Ska fe, pa atdhe"_ Mulla Idriz Gjilani
> 
> _"Fetë dhe beset t'i kemi, por të përçarë të mos jemi"_ Naim Frashëri
> ...






Gimche!

Hape nje teme per te deklaruar nje skandal. Deri ketu asgje e keqe.
Citon nje fjaline time qe fjale per fjale nuk thote ndonje skandal por eshte shkeputur nga nje postim qe disponon dhe arsyet e ketij konkluzioni apo sygjerimi do te thosha. Them *duhet te mendojme me mire per bashkim vllazerimin me Serbine*
Po Gimche jemi qe te dy popujt kunder terorizmit  dhe extremizmit islam, ndaj perpara nje armiku duhet te behemi miq akoma edhe me nje ish armik per te shpetuar nga rreziku, pra kemi te njejtat interesa mendoj. Lufta mes nesh  mbaroi do te shohesh se shpejti qe bashkim vllazerimi me serbine eshte nje fakt qe nuk do te bej me pershtupje sepse do te jemi nje shtet te gjithe
 Po Gimche , nese ne Kosove u derdh gjak per te larguar serbet(me ndihmen e komunitietit boteror kristian),  nese Adem Jashari e qindra  te tjere qe dhane jeten per kete arsye, dhe sot kosovaret shesin femijet, i perdhunojne me akte te tilla si ai i videos qe pame ju Gimche i injoruat ata qe derdhen gjakun per Kosoven e lire, ju po i ijnoroni perdite me vehabo-teorite lindore si te ishin keto teori buke dhe ju te urritur te rruges ne mes te dimrit qe mezi presin nje cope zjarr qe te ngrohen e nje cope buke te pushojne klithmat e stomakut.
 Pa me thuaj Gimche ku eshte shqiptarizmi juaj kur hapni dyert e mjekercjapeve te manipulojne femijet?! Tani qe jeni te lire(ne nje shtet te pavarur pothuajse) ju vehabistet, extremistet qe moret ne dore nje computer e villni vrer e bombardoni kudo me copy paste nga kurani ne cdo faqe interneti shqip duke u maskuar si shqiptare doni te beni token shqiptare nje cerdhe inorance mesjetare. Ata qe organizojne fushata te tilla islamizmi apo shplarje truri me femijet per te cilet pak vite me pare u derdh gjak, nuk kane vend ne trojet shqiptare .

A do te behesh nje talibane e mire - thote talibani mjekercjap misionar vajzes 9 vjecare.
Thuaj, po- pergjigjet talibani me bisht qe flet ship dhe duke u kenaqur me skenen e venies se shamise shpreh lumturine e tij per suksesin e misionit taliban. 

Kur Fishta e Naimi flisnin per shqiptare te Shqiperise se dy sekteve, terrorizmi dhe fanatizmi islam nuk kish ardhur akoma ne trojet tona sic duket sepse nuk do te kishin lene pa permendur dhe si duhet te ruhemi prej tyre, qe te ngelet Shqiperia e jona.
Bashkim vllazerimi me Serbine ka filluar ne nje fare mase, por vebahizmi dhe talibanizmi qe ka mpire trurin e shqipfolesve extremiste bishtuke ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni nuk i jep komoditetin e te parit qarte.

Pra do te ishte me e ndershme dhe shqiptare  nese ti Gimche do te hapje nje teme me titull.
*Skandaloze, fillon islamizimi me dhune  i femijeve ne Kosove.* 

Me ka ngelur ne mendje ajo Mashalla, mashalla qe thoshte talibani here pas here.
Kosova nuk do te bjere ne duart e islamisteve mesjetar extremiste, ajo i takon shqiptareve katolike, orthodokse e myslimane.

U mundova te thjeshtoj te shprehurin qe te kete nivelin tend duke perfunduar me nje pyetje .
Te peqen ty Gimche terrorizimi i femijeve te Kosoves apo Maqedonise nga misionet 
e tilla ?
 Zoti te ruaj shqiptaret e vertete!
Amin!

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Ne jeten reale jam tepër tolerant, ketu ne forum me ka ndodhur qe nga nje here te behem nervoz dhe te bie pre e provokimeve,.. por te kerkohet bashkimi jo vetem i kosoves por ne pergjithesi i trojeve shqiptare me serbin ?! Kjo i tejkalon çdo forme ekstremizmi.

Po ok, Albo na garanton qe eshte fjala e lire dhe eshte konform rregullimit te forumit, le ta kerkoje pra ky cipiripi bashkimin, ne s'mund ta ndalim,.. bile-bile,..  un jam i pari qe do ja hapi dyert keti Eltonklodit qe te bashkohet sa me par me vellezerit e tyre nga Serbia. Paramendoni at skenen kur leshohet nje jen nga kopshti zoologjik drejt shkretetires egërsive. 

Hajt, thevsh qafen, bile ne kalim, kcyr e merre per dore edhe anestin e seminaristin, rrugen ua heki un deri ne kufi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## The_Capital

Ky paska harruar qe para disa diteve dogjen flamurin shqiptar !!! Dhe kerkon bashkim "vellazerim" me Serbin.
Nuk ka fare turp dhe thote bashkim *"vellazerim"* me Serbin.



Te pyes diçka elinokton, ç'ka mendon per Turqin ?? A duhet t'i urrejm turqit apo jo ?? Kane kaluar shume vite qe ka perfunduar lufta. Ne forum nonstop rrin duke llomotitur myslimanet arab, turq.

T'i mendon bashkim edhe me Greqin vetem pse jane orthodox. T'i bejm edhe turqit "vellezer" pse jo ?? Jo se ata jane mysliman.  :perqeshje:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Muhamer

Mua me habit edhe me shume mos paraqitja e ALBOS , si duket edhe atij i pelqen mendimi i ketij serbi.
Une them me mire qe e gjithe shqiptaria te behet Turqi do ishte me mire,do ishim me te fuqishem ,nuk di kishin cfar te na bejne armiqet si Serbia,Greqia etj,etj

Si thua ti ELINOKLOD ?  po ti Albo si thua ?

----------


## Luli X

Pse bre gimche e keni marre me kaq siklet kete pune?!
Pa lemna mue nje here.Jo mua me duhet vec *Don`t*,le t`ma mban qenin,se ia matllaviti vet e ia bombardoj menderen pisit.
Pse,mos menduat qe jam i marre une a?!Jo ore,une s`i bie pa preservativ ketij qeni!Se keta magjupet persian, jane bartes te semundjeve egzotike
Dhe pas ketij, le te vine rend,krejt qata qe jane per bashkim me shkije,se tybe nuk e la pa jau matllavite,njanit mas tjetrit.
Efekti i kesaj pune a??!!Shiqoni,mos dyshoni ne efektin.Ka gjasa te medha qe efekti te jete pozitiv dhe kjo per faktin qe, matllavitja e menders se ketyre tipave, i bene ata me te njerezishem e me te bute

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Vetem bashkim politik?Apo dhe bashkim monetar...
Se mos na bojn,me perdor Dinarin ne vend te Lekut........

----------


## USA NR1

> Nuk eshte detyra e forumit shqiptar dhe stafit te tij qe te censuroje mendimin e shqiptareve. Une nuk mund ti diktoj atij qe ka shkruar ate me lart se si te mendoje e cfare te mendoje, ashtu si nuk te diktoj dot ty.
> 
> Ky forum eshte hapur per te levruar fjalen e lire dhe ti e kushdo duhet te jeni te pergatitur qe te lexoni jo vetem mendime qe ju pelqejne, por edhe mendime qe nuk ju pelqejne. Diversiteti ne mendim dhe debati, per aq kohe sa eshte brenda normave qytetare, eshte i mirepritur ne kete forum.
> 
> Albo


*Jo femijet mor kafshe arabo-talibane,* ki postimi i elinokton

per mua kjo eshte ofendim,ne nuk jemi as kafshe e as taliban..por Shqiptare musliman 
nje rep negativ per ty albo nese vlen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rina_87

Lini njerezit t'i shprehin endrrat e tyne ! Mos ua prishni andrrat t'pakten virtualisht!

*Se keshtu ne realitet s'te kane pa kurre me sy !* 

Le te sherbeje ky kuvend pra per shprehjen e fjales se lire endrrimtare.

----------


## bindi

Nuk e di perse çuditesh ti o Gimçe ,akoma nuk e kuptuar se flliqsira si Elinokton dhe disa qe i mbajne iso dhe arsyetojne kete te fundit ,veprojne sipas boshtit "Ortodoks"anti-kombtare...

----------


## USA NR1

> Nuk e di perse çuditesh ti o Gimçe ,akoma nuk e kuptuar se flliqsira si Elinokton dhe disa qe i mbajne iso dhe arsyetojne kete te fundit ,veprojne sipas boshtit "Ortodoks"anti-kombtare...


Per mua jane vellezer te gjithe Shqiptaret a i perket ndonje feje apo jo,feja per mua eshte personale,mos perzi fejen me kombin
Pershendetje...

----------


## kruja78

po tani ka shume patriota ne thoja,,i thojen veti,kur ishte dita pishin dhe hangeshin me ta kurese sot patriota,,,mjeri shqipatrija per keta triuma

----------


## bindi

> Per mua jane vellezer te gjithe Shqiptaret a i perket ndonje feje apo jo,feja per mua eshte personale,mos perzi fejen me kombin
> Pershendetje...


Nuk me ke kuptuar se çfare desha te theme ,problemi qendrone me thelle se ç,mendon ti....!
Une nuk perziej asgje, per mua çeshtja e kombit dhe e fese ka qene gjithmone e qarte....

----------


## gimche

> Gimche!
> 
> Hape nje teme per te deklaruar nje skandal. Deri ketu asgje e keqe.
> Citon nje fjaline time qe fjale per fjale nuk thote ndonje skandal por eshte shkeputur nga nje postim qe disponon dhe arsyet e ketij konkluzioni apo sygjerimi do te thosha. Them *duhet te mendojme me mire per bashkim vllazerimin me Serbine*
> Po Gimche jemi qe te dy popujt kunder terorizmit  dhe extremizmit islam, ndaj perpara nje armiku duhet te behemi miq akoma edhe me nje ish armik per te shpetuar nga rreziku, pra kemi te njejtat interesa mendoj. Lufta mes nesh  mbaroi do te shohesh se shpejti qe bashkim vllazerimi me serbine eshte nje fakt qe nuk do te bej me pershtupje sepse do te jemi nje shtet te gjithe
>  Po Gimche , nese ne Kosove u derdh gjak per te larguar serbet(me ndihmen e komunitietit boteror kristian),  nese Adem Jashari e qindra  te tjere qe dhane jeten per kete arsye, dhe sot kosovaret shesin femijet, i perdhunojne me akte te tilla si ai i videos qe pame ju Gimche i injoruat ata qe derdhen gjakun per Kosoven e lire, ju po i ijnoroni perdite me vehabo-teorite lindore si te ishin keto teori buke dhe ju te urritur te rruges ne mes te dimrit qe mezi presin nje cope zjarr qe te ngrohen e nje cope buke te pushojne klithmat e stomakut.
>  Pa me thuaj Gimche ku eshte shqiptarizmi juaj kur hapni dyert e mjekercjapeve te manipulojne femijet?! Tani qe jeni te lire(ne nje shtet te pavarur pothuajse) ju vehabistet, extremistet qe moret ne dore nje computer e villni vrer e bombardoni kudo me copy paste nga kurani ne cdo faqe interneti shqip duke u maskuar si shqiptare doni te beni token shqiptare nje cerdhe inorance mesjetare. Ata qe organizojne fushata te tilla islamizmi apo shplarje truri me femijet per te cilet pak vite me pare u derdh gjak, nuk kane vend ne trojet shqiptare .
> 
> A do te behesh nje talibane e mire - thote talibani mjekercjap misionar vajzes 9 vjecare.
> ...


Përpara se të përgjigjem në postimin tënd, e në veçanti andej nga të kam cituar me të kuqe dua të të pergjigjem në pyetjen tënde dhe gjithashtu të të përgëzoj për një gjë: Jo nuk më pelqen terrorizimi i fëmijëve në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni dhe personalisht falenderoj Zotin që ky terrorizim ende nuk i ka kapluar fëmijët shqiptarë me përjashtim që i kaploj ata fëmijë të Bosnjës në Srebrenicë dhe në Kosovë në Reçak, Lybeniç, Dyz, Dubravë, Llaushë etj. kjo ishte nga dashuria që*"vëllezërit" serb* kishin për ne. Të përgëzoj që jemi anonim, në një forum të pakontrolluar, sepse sikur të ishim publik betohem në All-llahun se vetën do t'a flijoja që ta mbroj gjakun dhe nderin e dëshmorëve të UÇK-së. Ti turpërohesh me ta sepse t'i kanë ** motrat serbe, ndërkaq unë mburrem dhe ngado që shkoj them "All-llahu i gradoft me gradat më të larta të Xhennetit" sepse ishin ata shkaktarët që sot unë jam këtu.
Vëllazërim bashkim me Serbinë kanë kerkuar shumë para teje, madje edhe me Greqinë, mirëpo fatmirësisht populli ynë qendron kundër tyre në mënyrë rigoroze dhe njerëzit si ti, e që ishin nga Kosova dihet se ku përfundonin!
Nëse ti e quan fenë Islame vehabizëm-talibanizëm dhe thua se kjo ka filluar t'i dal kundër bashkim-vëllazërimit me Serbinë unë të them që prej sot edhe pse asnjëherë nuk isha Vehabi, e as nuk u deklarova si i tillë, nga dita e sotit jam Vehabia për faktin se ky sekt (i poshtër për ty) po e mbrojka identitetin kombëtar të shqiptarëve të Kosovës, po e mbrojka gjakun e shumë intelektualve, patriotëve, profesorave dhe historianëve që dhuroi ky vend nëpër dekada si pasoj e pushtuesit serbo-sllav. Dhe jo pse këtë qendrim e kam nga fillimi, por sikur shqiptarët ta kuptojnë (sipas pohimeve tua) se vërtetë Vehabizmi qenka anti-serb besom që 99% e tyre do të bëhëshin Vehabi. Ja se sa shumë e dojnë shqiptarët bashkim-vëllazërimin me Serbinë.
Edhe diçka mos më repliko më, mos guxo të më pergjigjesh në postimet e mia të çfarëdo lloj teme, as tek sporti madje. Sepse qelbësirat sikur ti unë i konsideroj armiq dhe i luftoj deri në momentin e fundit të jetës sime e asesi nuk debatoj dhe nuk bëj kompromis me ta.

----------

